# Cider (Trouble/Truman pup) Earns His RN



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I heard from Cider's Mom today. He earned his RN yesterday with a first place score of 97  and he won't be a year old until Sept. 30.

I am so pround of him and his family. They are keeping him very busy, as now he will be used by his Dad for pheasant hunting and next month back into Agility training.

And here is a picture of him, demonstrating his newest skill-one that he taught himself


----------



## glddog04 (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats to you, Cider and his family! I have a youngster whoes dad is an Absolute dog, "Deke" , Elleen wilsons/ schultz Naughty is the mum. "Rush" is a sweetheart! He is *SUCH* a boy tho <VBG>!
Dee et al


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...what a sweetie! Congratluations on such wonderful news! =]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

glddog04 said:


> Congrats to you, Cider and his family! I have a youngster whoes dad is an Absolute dog, "Deke" , Elleen wilsons/ schultz Naughty is the mum. "Rush" is a sweetheart! He is *SUCH* a boy tho <VBG>!
> Dee et al


Oh, too funny! I am having dinner with Deke's breeder tonight  Knowing the rest of his family-I can just imagine him, sweet but definitely a boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh lordy, I love the photo!
Congrats. on the new title. It's wonderful that your puppy people are doing things with their pups!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! What great news. I think he has a gorgeous head!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! The tennis ball picture is too cute


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good job, pupper!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ash said:


> Congrats!!! What great news. I think he has a gorgeous head!!


I have to say, Truman sure put beautiful heads on this litter!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

What a lucky pup to have special people who love to do things with him. The tennis ball picture is TOO cute!


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

great photo!!!! congrats grandma


----------

